# Sexing Cream Legbar Chicks



## EmJayne7

I’m having trouble sexing some of the Cream Legbars I’ve hatched yesterday…. Not sure if they’ll change more in the next 12hrs? They hatched between 6pm last night and 4am this morning! Looking at wing feathers, two out of three of the really light ones have alternating short and long wing feathers, however they have no dot on their forehead or lines? And the really dark one has no chipmunk lines 🤔 I’m a bit baffled! They’re all definitely Pure Cream Legbars too as the cockerel was closed in with the ladies for a few days before the eggs were collected!

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## robin416

Adorable. It won't be me giving you a hand with them. Are Cream Legbars one of those that can sexed at hatch? 

Ken might stop by to give us some info on that.


----------



## EmJayne7

robin416 said:


> Adorable. It won't be me giving you a hand with them. Are Cream Legbars one of those that can sexed at hatch?
> 
> Ken might stop by to give us some info on that.


Yeah, Cream Legbars are an auto-sexing breed  just not sure these look like them! Suspicious it might be from a previous mating from what some other forums have been saying! However the light ones are now getting ever so slightly darker lines down their backs now they’re fluffing out nicely!


----------



## robin416

Well, if the girls were with another roo and not enough time to have his sperm be nonviable, they could be the other roo's peeps.


----------



## imnukensc

EmJayne7 said:


> I’m a bit baffled! They’re all definitely Pure Cream Legbars too as the cockerel was closed in with the ladies for a few days before the eggs were collected!


Those chicks don't appear to be "pure" cream legbars. Hens can store viable sperm for up to 3 weeks. If the hens were with another cockerel/rooster prior to being with the CL rooster for a few days, they are mixes.


----------



## robin416

I knew Ken would know.

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts

Those are not cream legbars.

You've got yourself some cute little Easter Eggers.

Cream legbars are an autosexing breed, which if pure would look like this:

Female on the left, and male on the right.


----------



## robin416

Thanks, CB. That kind of visual is very helpful.


----------



## EmJayne7

robin416 said:


> Well, if the girls were with another roo and not enough time to have his sperm be nonviable, they could be the other roo's peeps.


The only other roo is an Exchequer Leghorn and they’re born black and white so I guess that explains the black one! ☺ Either way they’re all cute! I think the others are more Legbar like, however still lacking in the brown colour feathers so I doubt pure! Thankyou for everyone’s input!


----------



## EmJayne7

This is them now after leaving them for a while to fully dry! The pale ones seem to have developed some darker stripes down their backs? (For those of you doing the maths, the last 2 hatched while I was at work!) 🥰


----------



## Animals45

Those don't appear to be full Cream Legbars. It say's though that males have a white dot on their head and females have a dark line going down their back so that's what makes me think not full Legbar.


----------



## robin416

Doesn't matter if they're pure or not, baby chicks are always adorable. And I've seen some absolutely stunning mixed breeds over the years.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Doesn't matter if they're pure or not, baby chicks are always adorable. And I've seen some absolutely stunning mixed breeds over the years.


Oh, They're definitely ADORABLE  ! I was just saying I don't know if you could sex them since they're not full Legbar.. I actually prefer mixed breeds they are beautiful!


----------



## EmJayne7

Update for everyone! The markings seem to be getting clearer by the hour 😂🤷🏼‍♀️ I’ve got 1 pale one that doesnt really have a stripe, 3 that seem to have faint chipmunk stripes, and one that has the most prominent stripes….. I’ve popped some photos on, 2 group photos, and another of the one without stripes and the one with the most prominent stripes.


----------



## Animals45

If I had to guess I would say 5 pullets and 1 cockerel..


----------



## robin416

I hope that holds since they may be a mix. That would be a nice balance.


----------



## EmJayne7

Snuggles before bed! I love these guys! Gonna be sad when they go back to my friends! 🥺


----------



## robin416

Everyone of them is asleep. How sweet is that?

That have to go to a different home? Did I know that?


----------



## EmJayne7

robin416 said:


> Everyone of them is asleep. How sweet is that?
> 
> That have to go to a different home? Did I know that?


They all snuggle up as closely under my chin as they can! The other ones got too warm 🥺

And it’s at my friends smallholding so I’ll get to see them lots 🥰


----------



## robin416

But you got the best part of them.


----------



## EmJayne7

robin416 said:


> But you got the best part of them.


Yeah the cute fluffy part 🥰 and waiting and watching for them to hatch was super exciting too!


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh mine love being under my chin too! So adorable when they snuggle up like that. My hubbs favorite one was doing just that yesterday… 









He adores my husband it’s funny. So now, bc of this and a couple other reasons, we are 99% sure it’s a rooster. Go figure…


----------



## EmJayne7

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh mine love being under my chin too! So adorable when they snuggle up like that. My hubbs favorite one was doing just that yesterday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He adores my husband it’s funny. So now, bc of this and a couple other reasons, we are 99% sure it’s a rooster. Go figure…


Yeah I think my little black one is a rooster 🥺 and a couple of the yellow ones might be too….. gonna have to persuade my friends to have a new roo 😂


----------



## Animals45

Aww! They have to go back?


----------



## EmJayne7

Animals45 said:


> Aww! They have to go back?


Yeah, I’m hatching them for my friend! I’ll get to see them when I go there though


----------



## robin416

There's always that to look forward to. You get the cute peep part and excitement of hatching.


----------

